# Trivia 12/8



## luckytrim (Dec 8, 2018)

trivia 12/8
DID YOU KNOW...
It costs broadcasters anywhere from $25,000 to $30,000 per  game to put the
yellow 'First Down Marker' line on the Football field.  ESPN  was the only network that
immediately agreed to pay the steep price of $25,000 per  game.


1. What hairy, web-footed creature lives in the water, lays  eggs, produces
milk, and can sometimes deliver a highly venomous  sting?
2. Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego are famous because they were  ......... 
what ??
3. Complete the lyric ;
"I never Promised you a ____  ______ "
4. What's the name of the fairy in 'The Nutcracker'  ?
5. Cognitive Dissonance is the holding of what in your mind  ?
6. The letters "GF" in the National Weather Service database  stand for what 
term?
7. What does Mesopotamia translate to in English  ?
(Hint; Four Words; First word is 'Land')
8. What's the more common name for the childhood disease,  Varicella  ?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
You'll never see a domestic cat with brown eyes.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. the Platypus
2. Thrown into a Fiery Furnace and didn't burn.
3. Rose garden
4. the Sugar Plum fairy
5. two opposing views in your mind at the same  time
6. Ground fog
7. 'Land Between Two rivers'
8. Chicken Pox

TRUTH !!
Kittens are born with blue eyes, which may stay that way or  change color as
the kitten matures. For instance, all pointed cats have blue  eyes. Cats who
are solid white or mostly white may have blue, green, gold or  copper eyes.
The most common eye colors range from greenish-yellow to  gold.
The more melanocytes there are in your cat's irises, the  darker their color
will be. But cats don't get brown or black eyes like people  do; the darkest
color you'll see in a cat's eyes is a deep, rich  copper.


----------

